

It's all about context [2001] - js2
http://www.stonehenge.com/merlyn/UnixReview/col38.html
I was reminded of this story by the first segment of http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/414/right-to-remain-silent<p>Discussion: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3172801<p>/.: http://yro.slashdot.org/story/01/03/13/208259/sophomore-uses-list-context-cops-interrogate
======
qw
Unbelievable. Why couldn't the school contact the student first before going
to the police?

------
js2
I was reminded of this story by the first segment of
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/414/r...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/414/right-to-remain-silent)

via <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3172801>

/.: [http://yro.slashdot.org/story/01/03/13/208259/sophomore-
uses...](http://yro.slashdot.org/story/01/03/13/208259/sophomore-uses-list-
context-cops-interrogate)

------
brehardin
This is crazy. People need to use common sense.

------
pingswept
[2001]

~~~
js2
Thanks for the reminder. Added to title.

------
Causification
Having read only the stonehenge page and not the full slashdot article, I
don't even have to be metaphorical when I ask what kind of pathetic, alarmist,
lilly-livered school district would call the police over anything short of an
actual threat against the school?

If it happened around here, whoever read the page would probably think some
chunk of the student's blog where he was talking about his hunting or range
trip got inserted into the page by accident. I am genuinely disgusted at the
type of personality who would react to that text by calling authorities.

------
dbbo
I didn't really learn anything about list-versus-scalar context from this
article, but I did however learn that merlyn had been convicted of a felony.

